# living n Denia



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

*living in Denia*

Hallo
does anyone please have experience of living in Denia? thanks.


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

We are just around the mountain in Javea and it's lovely. Don't know Denia that well, it's a bit bigger than Javea and we go there for clothes shopping, banks etc... it's a beautiful part of the world and we've been very happy here for last 6 weeks (blog same as username dot com)


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

*living in/near Denia*



Buenosdiaspet said:


> We are just around the mountain in Javea and it's lovely. Don't know Denia that well, it's a bit bigger than Javea and we go there for clothes shopping, banks etc... it's a beautiful part of the world and we've been very happy here for last 6 weeks (blog same as username dot com)


That's very helpful. Thanks so much for the feedback. Sounds promising! I think I'll go down towards end February to take a look around.

What about safety?


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

raph said:


> Hallo
> does anyone please have experience of living in Denia? thanks.



We first came across Denia on a trip back from Valencia, drove down to the sea front and had a beer. Felt very relaxed and "at home". A year later we bought a place just outside Denia in Pedreguer (6km away) we go into Denia for shopping, banking, etc, a very nice town. Gets a lot of tourists in the summer, good choice of restaurants and an interesting history and castle, fiestas are great. Only a one-hour drive from Alicante or Valencia airport, also a big shopping complex opened last year just as you come off the motor way (exit 62) to come into Denia. We love the place


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

decgraham said:


> We first came across Denia on a trip back from Valencia, drove down to the sea front and had a beer. Felt very relaxed and "at home". A year later we bought a place just outside Denia in Pedreguer (6km away) we go into Denia for shopping, banking, etc, a very nice town. Gets a lot of tourists in the summer, good choice of restaurants and an interesting history and castle, fiestas are great. Only a one-hour drive from Alicante or Valencia airport, also a big shopping complex opened last year just as you come off the motor way (exit 62) to come into Denia. We love the place


thank you - intereting reading. 
I would be using public transort - have no car, do not drive althogh enjoy cycling very much. 
A while back I took the little train along the coast from Alicante and was rather taken with the trip.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*living in denia*



Buenosdiaspet said:


> We are just around the mountain in Javea and it's lovely. Don't know Denia that well, it's a bit bigger than Javea and we go there for clothes shopping, banks etc... it's a beautiful part of the world and we've been very happy here for last 6 weeks (blog same as username dot com)


Have you lived in javea long? Do you know "bar smith" used to be owned by friends of mine, Richard & Conchita Smith. I am trying to find them, any help would be appreciated, thanks griz


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

HI Griz, we haven't been here in Javea for long I'm afraid, so my not having heard of Bar Smith doesnt mean they're not still around. Do you know anything about where in Javea the bar is/was... we are near the Arenal, but the Port and Old Town are other distinct areas where it could be. We don't get out a lot to bars (moved here with 2 young kids and havent got to know any babysitters yet!) but I will certainly keep my eyes and ears open for you.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*living in denia*



Buenosdiaspet said:


> HI Griz, we haven't been here in Javea for long I'm afraid, so my not having heard of Bar Smith doesnt mean they're not still around. Do you know anything about where in Javea the bar is/was... we are near the Arenal, but the Port and Old Town are other distinct areas where it could be. We don't get out a lot to bars (moved here with 2 young kids and havent got to know any babysitters yet!) but I will certainly keep my eyes and ears open for you.


They were on the top edge of the port near the police station in a little side st. If you carried on along this road, you end up below the english butchers. griz


----------

